# Current 'King of the crop' tyre dressing ?



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Previously used Autoglym Instant tyre dressing (Too matt of a finish)

And nearly finished the current bottle of Meguiars Endurance High Gloss Tyre Gel (Not bad at all in longevity or finish- but a little messy / greasy to say the least)

I don't want ultra high gloss, but some 'shine', ease of use, non-fling and some longevity are also required.

What should i be trying next ?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Adams VRT is a fantastic tyre dressing, for something cheaper CarPro PERL is worth a look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

303 Tire Balm or Optimum Opti-Bond


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

garage_dweller said:


> Adams VRT is a fantastic tyre dressing, for something cheaper CarPro PERL is worth a look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I extensively use PERL in some interior parts of my two cars. And under the hood of one also. And REALLY rate it.

But when i tried on tyres - i found it really disappointing. It streaked and lasted no time at all. I thought the tyres were really clean. But perhaps i needed to thoroughly APC them first.....

Cheers. I'll look into the Adams stuff.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sevenfourate said:


> Previously used Autoglym Instant tyre dressing (Too matt of a finish)
> 
> And nearly finished the current bottle of Meguiars Endurance High Gloss Tyre Gel (Not bad at all in longevity or finish- but a little messy / greasy to say the least)
> 
> ...


I found with the Megs if you apply to the tyre with a sponge, rub in and spread, leave for about 15-20 mins and then wipe over with a microfibre cloth, it seems to leave a nicer finish and last longer for me, especially in wet weather...

For something new @DetailedOnline tyre gel or new tyre spray. Really very good :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Shuv
Have you tried Autoglym Endurance Tyre Gel ?
Its pretty good, similar to the Megs, little bit messy though.
As said above, leave it to penetrate, and in the following morning I give it a light wipe.

Gtechniq T1 leaves a nice sheen, additional coats add more gloss.

I'm on Autoglym Instant Tyre dressing at the moment, and once this is near the end I'll be trying something else again on the RS200 tyres.

Most likely the Adams stuff


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

James_R said:


> Shuv
> Have you tried Autoglym Endurance Tyre Gel ?
> Its pretty good, similar to the Megs, little bit messy though.
> As said above, leave it to penetrate, and in the following morning I give it a light wipe.
> ...


I tried the AG stuff last year and just couldn't get along with it, was more liquid than Megs, which made it easier to apply, but I found it just didn't last...


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I’ve found that some products that work well on one tyre don’t work so well in others. 

The VRT works great on the Michelin’s on my focus but not so well on the continentals on the swift, megs endurance tyre gel works better on these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Zaino Z16 if you want zero sling.

Gyeon q2 Tire and Gtechniq T1 more durable than above but a little fussy to apply and not guaranteed to sling. Also seems to be more tyre brand dependent than other products - neither like sitting on Continental sidewalls for example!

Autosmart Fusion is excellent, easy to apply, works on all brands, great VFM, only downside is 5L will last you years!

cheers

Chris


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Summit Detailing said:


> Zaino Z16 if you want zero sling.
> 
> Gyeon q2 Tire and Gtechniq T1 more durable than above but a little fussy to apply and not guaranteed to sling. Also seems to be more tyre brand dependent than other products - neither like sitting on Continental sidewalls for example!
> 
> ...


I've started on Fusion, no sling and lasts well, not too shiny:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

this stuff 
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=413255
left a very nice not super glossy finish and the durability is decent


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Gtechniq T1!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I alternate between Carpro PERL and OPT opti-bond. Both are great.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I tried Chemical Guys VRP for the first time last weekend and so far very impressed (on Toyo and Bridgestone Tyres). Gives a really nice Satin shine, that can be reduced after application with a quick wipe with a MF.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Summit Detailing said:


> Zaino Z16 if you want zero sling.
> 
> Gyeon q2 Tire and Gtechniq T1 more durable than above but a little fussy to apply and not guaranteed to sling. Also seems to be more tyre brand dependent than other products - neither like sitting on Continental sidewalls for example!
> 
> ...


That's interesting - especially as one of my cars has Conti's fitted !

Autosmart sounds a likely. Now about to research.....

Cheers.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I use Autosmart Histyle, I found depending how you apply it can vary the finish, use a brush leaves nice wet look gloss, sponge leaves it like satin, micro fibre applicator dull but clean looking. Lasts a few weeks on properly cleaned tyres also.
But be warned over apply it and it slings like a disgruntled monkey in the zoo!


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Been using Gyeon Q2 Tire the past while now trying Autobrite Well Dressed. 

Loved Gyeon Tire just wanted to try something new, found durability on it lately not as good, performed very well in the winter months.

So far found Autobrite you use far less, doesn't sling. But can look a shiny if over applied, durability I'll report back when I've used the bottle up.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Carpro Perl for me, I used to be a vrt man but Perl is cheaper and in my opinion better 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

I've had carpro perl bottle on my shelf for a few years. Decided to use it yesterday. Used it neat using a foam applicator. I forgot how good it is, Uses very little product too and less mess like megs endurance


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Car pro perl neat. Applied with a cut up sponge. Difficult to beat in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

rob267 said:


> *****Car pro perl neat*.**** Applied with a cut up sponge. Difficult to beat in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


THIS is about the only consensus in the topic. And i have a huge bottle right here.

Some have commented that certain tyres (**Continental's...which i have) are receptive to not taking well to certain tyre products; and the single time i tried PERL i DIDN'T APC the tyres before using - although i did clean very well.

I'll APC them next time; and try again using what i've got before buying more product.......


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Gyeon Tyre is brilliant, lasts ages!


----------



## eezeh (Oct 9, 2017)

perl hands down


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Have they sorted the longevity issues regarding PERL?
I was tempted, but read numerous posts not so long ago about it only lasting a few days in dry weather and not lasting at all in wet weather :speechles


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> Have they sorted the longevity issues regarding PERL?
> I was tempted, but read numerous posts not so long ago about it only lasting a few days in dry weather and not lasting at all in wet weather :speechles


Which was my one and only experience when used - and having wet weather afterwards - previously....

BUT: I use PERL on the interior of some parts on one car; and under the hood of another and love the stuff for those applications.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with the consensus above re PERL. Great stuff.

You might want to have a look at Orchard Glitz or Zaino z16.

Cooks

Edit - have a look at this thread. Some good pics. 
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334112

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

PERL for me. It's economical and the more you use it (each wash) the better it looks. Try different strengths down from 4:1 to neat and see which suits best.
I get good results at around 3:1 as my tyres never really get too bad but if they did they'd get a coat of neat.

Harry


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Summit Detailing said:


> Zaino Z16 if you want zero sling.
> 
> Gyeon q2 Tire and Gtechniq T1 more durable than above but a little fussy to apply and not guaranteed to sling. Also seems to be more tyre brand dependent than other products - neither like sitting on Continental sidewalls for example!
> 
> ...





realist said:


> I've started on Fusion, no sling and lasts well, not too shiny:thumb:


Is this dilute-able/water based like Autosmart Finish?

I use Finish neat on tyres, and diluted for wheel arches and engine bays.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Another vote for Perl. I used to use Megs Endurance but Perl wins for me.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

westerman said:


> PERL for me. It's economical and the more you use it (each wash) the better it looks. Try different strengths down from 4:1 to neat and see which suits best.
> I get good results at around 3:1 as my tyres never really get too bad but if they did they'd get a coat of neat.
> 
> Harry


Interesting tips. THANKS.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Cookies said:


> I agree with the consensus above re PERL. Great stuff.
> 
> You might want to have a look at Orchard Glitz or Zaino z16.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Cookies. Now off to gander.........


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Scholl slime I’m currently on and is quite decent with no sling, autoglym instant tyre was good when I used it while back.. got gtechniq t2 to try next..


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Kam09 said:


> Scholl slime I'm currently on and is quite decent with no sling, autoglym instant tyre was good when I used it while back.. got gtechniq t2 to try next..


T2 is not very good compared to T1, has about half the durability and the finish doesn't look as good.

However, its still a good dressing compared to some others


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Rian said:


> T2 is not very good compared to T1, has about half the durability and the finish doesn't look as good.
> 
> However, its still a good dressing compared to some others


I got it for £3.50 last summer at waxstock so can't complain , will give it a try ..


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Just ordered Adams Tire and Rubber Cleaner tonight.

Will see what finish that leaves me with before I decide whether to dress them or not.

The Michelin rears on the Porsche have significant blooming in wet weather when the sidewall becomes brown.
Looks untidy, but I should have dressed them before going out last weekend.

Hoping Adams TRC cleans them back nicely


----------

